# Sports Doldrums



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2017)

If you are not a Basketball fan this is the worst time of the year to be a sports fan. I have no interest in basketball or hockey, baseball season is still a ways off, I don't even look forward to the Daytona 500 anymore. It is a terrible time of the years for sports fans.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 22, 2017)

College: baseball, basketball and softball, it is a wonderful time of year.  Something to follow all the way until early June with the CWS.

Ladies softball has become my favorite, totally uncorrupted by the prospect of big money.

 I enjoy CFB, but it is tainted.

Pro sports, I can take or leave.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2017)

Turkey season is only 4 weeks away. Time to check the pattern on your shotgun and start practicing calls. Maybe pop a coyote in the mean time.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 22, 2017)

You nailed it KY.  If they outlawed basketball and hockey forever it would not bother me one bit.  There is nothing to watch on TV sports wise.  I was so bored the other day, I read through a complete Slayer/Buck Nasty Volsux thread


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 22, 2017)

*Best time of the year ...*


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I was so bored the other day, I read through a complete Slayer/Buck Nasty Volsux thread



Now that's bored.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If you are not a Basketball fan this is the worst time of the year to be a sports fan. I have no interest in basketball or hockey, baseball season is still a ways off, I don't even look forward to the Daytona 500 anymore. It is a terrible time of the years for sports fans.



I totally agree. I check in here about 2-3 times a day and haven't posted in a while because there's just not much going on. I think I go through the sports section of the paper in less than a minute these days.


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 22, 2017)

All is finally right in the world. The four most powerful words in the english language were spoken last week. "Pitchers and catchers report".


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 22, 2017)

Hockey is pretty awesome. Right up there with football for me. Could take or leave baseball depending on how well the Braves are playing.  The rest I couldn't care less about


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2017)

Foot Long got  very bored.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2017)

Hardwoods said:


> Hockey is pretty awesome. Right up there with football for me. Could take or leave baseball depending on how well the Braves are playing.  The rest I couldn't care less about



I followed it close when Atlanta had the Flames and Boom Boom Geffrion. I only check in on it now if the Predators are losing, which is pretty often.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> You nailed it KY.  If they outlawed basketball and hockey forever it would not bother me one bit.  There is nothing to watch on TV sports wise.  I was so bored the other day, I read through a complete Slayer/Buck Nasty Volsux thread





elfiii said:


> Now that's bored.





KyDawg said:


> Foot Long got  very bored.






And why do you think I start those threads... I'm bored! 


Oh well, thank god the water temps are rising and the fishing is GOOD!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 23, 2017)

March madness can be fun to watch. Other than that we're headed to the club for the last weekend of rabbit season and a little pig hunting. Come on turkey season


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 23, 2017)

I  generally don't turn on college basketball till the tournaments start. Still get my sports fix with college wrestling thanks to the Big10 Network though!  

As far as NASCAR... I managed to get through the first segment of The Clash before I fell asleep...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I followed it close when Atlanta had the Flames and Boom Boom Geffrion. I only check in on it now if the Predators are losing, which is pretty often.



Did you forget about the Macon Whoopee?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2017)

ODR should be allowed back during the off season.


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ODR should be allowed back during the off season.



Completely agree. Great idea 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ODR should be allowed back during the off season.





Hardwoods said:


> Completely agree. Great idea 6



I'll 2nd that one...


----------

